# Smaller/narrower oil filter for 400 cubic inch engine



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

I have a tough time fitting the standard-sized oil filter into my 1967 GTO with headers. Any idea of a smaller/narrower oil filter that would be much easier to use? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

It's a common problem. I've heard of folks using filters that are shorter, remote filter systems, etc. Do make sure you have the right filter housing. It's the one that sort of angles the filter back towards the block a little bit. That can make a difference too.

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Paul, you need the 110* filter housing, and a shorty filter.....p-24 (?).... ERIC


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Paul, you need the 110* filter housing, and a shorty filter.....p-24 (?).... ERIC



Saw an oil filter in the Ames Performance catalog that measured three inches in diameter and four and five-eighths in length and was recommended when additional clearance for headers is needed. Car is in the shop. Will check it out tomorrow. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

ac part # PF61 fram PH3675 original application was a late model trans am. its got good clearance with headers, but now your capacity will be 5- 1/2 qts. instead of 6 . rickm.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

I have the same problem with the 428 and headers.. I now use the "Wix 51522" filter. The Delco PF61(e) should also fit.. I use them on my Cadillac and they seem to have pretty much the same size.
That's the link to the Wix filter Part Detail


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

*Filter housig*

Where can you get a 110* housing?


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

orelog said:


> Where can you get a 110* housing?


Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Check with Butler performance...they have them, they also have a nice "remote mount" filter kit. ....I have one around somewhere..I'll look for it. Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Also, Kevin Swaney has them at Tin Indian Performance (very nice valve covers also!)


----------



## pete.crew (Jan 24, 2010)

ppurfield001 said:


> I have a tough time fitting the standard-sized oil filter into my 1967 GTO with headers. Any idea of a smaller/narrower oil filter that would be much easier to use? Thanks in advance.


I haven't tried it myself, but Jim Hand has a solution for oil filter clearance issues:

Modified Oil Adapter


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

I just had the same problem I cut the filter with my hand held sawzall oil all over


----------



## Greek64GTO (Dec 13, 2015)

I have been conversing back and forth with Droach6498 about his oil filter clearance.

Since he has in his '67; Doug headers, the standard Wix 51258 does not clear, the diameter is causing the problem (3.5"+). As he aluded he cut off the filter with Sawz-all!

Ames had supplied him with a Bosch D3423 & they also list a PF61 as a narrow filter diameter option (3.0"-).
Both of these cross over to a Wix 51522 which comes in at 4.526" in height.
Ames states: (THESE FILTERS HAVE A SMALL OUTSIDE DIAMETER AND MUST BE USED FOR APPLICATIONS USING "DOUGS" HEADERS OR WHERE CLEARANCE IS A PROBLEM. 4 5/8" TALL WITH A 3" DIAMETER.) 

Some also use a Mobil 1-107A which crosses to a Wix 51042.
This one comes in at 3.404" in height.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

pete.crew said:


> I haven't tried it myself, but Jim Hand has a solution for oil filter clearance issues:
> 
> Modified Oil Adapter


Mines not the holder but the headers and the frame, bellhousing, its not a little bit its 1/2" about, moving 1/4" wont help, installing a smaller filter does, or a remote filter which I've wanted to do since I got the car. Had one on my 67 and itwas awesome but I've read they're not a good idea when breaking in a engine do to pressure loss, back flow. The article said to install it below the filter location originally. Not possible really, thats the whole point so its easy.


----------



## XceedVne (Aug 16, 2019)

I took my oil filter housing down to the Auto parts store. 51522 is recommended with headers. 51042 also fit. It was the same diameter but quite a bit smaller. I'm not saying to use a super small filter. I'm just saying it fit.


----------

